# RB just laid the hen nest down



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

One of my nine RB I noticed laid some eggs last night in my 125 G tank. I was thinking about removing the other eight RB and temporarily putting them in my 40 G. 
1. Is this a good idea??? 
2. If so do you have any suggestions for getting 8-9" piranhas out of the tank? 
3. Is it a better idea to scoop the eggs and the gravel out of the tank and put it in the 40G by itself?

I know the eggs are really sensitive so I was wondering what the best thing to do is? Thanks


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I definitely wouldnt suggest putting 8 in a 40...you would definitely lose some. 
Maybe if your friend has a large tank thats empty or something, but I wouldnt put them in a small tank.


----------



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

moeplz said:


> I definitely wouldnt suggest putting 8 in a 40...you would definitely lose some.
> Maybe if your friend has a large tank thats empty or something, but I wouldnt put them in a small tank.


Thanks but I cyphened (?) them into the 40 G. There were a lot more than I expected. I then filled the 40 G with water from the 125 G. I bought a new heater and I am trying to keep it the same temp 76-80. Wish me luck. If all else fails at least I have a breeding pair.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

ArtDMSU said:


> One of my nine RB I noticed laid some eggs last night in my 125 G tank. I was thinking about removing the other eight RB and temporarily putting them in my 40 G.
> 1. Is this a good idea??? * Not unless you want the eggs scattered throughout the tank. Best time is after you remove the eggs.*
> 2. If so do you have any suggestions for getting 8-9" piranhas out of the tank? *Use either a gallon pitcher or plastic rectangular container. You can find these rectangular plastic food storage at any dollar store.*
> 3. Is it a better idea to scoop the eggs and the gravel out of the tank and put it in the 40G by itself?* Just syphon out the eggs.*
> ...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

:nod:

keep us posted


----------



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

SO the eggs were siphoned into the 40 G three days ago and two days ago I noticed some movement and now today they are just sitting on the bottom and occasionally moving like crazy and then they relax. I was wondering what you guys suggest I feed them and how to do it. I read up and some say to feed them brine shrimp or crushed up pellets. I was wondering when about I should do this. I figure from my bio knowledge that the amnion around the egg should be sufficient food for a few days. I also figure they would probably eat each other for a while and good feeding habbits on my part could not stop this. Any suggestions on food or feeding technics?


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone got any breeding pairs that they are willing to sell. If so let me know.


----------

